# Zinsrechnung nur mit int



## NewOrleans (31. Okt 2012)

Kapital 1000 €
Zeit 5 Jahre
Zinsen 5 %


----------



## njans (31. Okt 2012)

Naja du kannst die 1.05 ja einfach zu 105 machen und dann, zum Ende eben wieder durch 100 teilen, damit das Ergebnis wieder passt. Damit kannst du die Multiplikation mit ints machen.


----------



## Templarthelast (31. Okt 2012)

So aehnlich wie auch in der Gleitkommazahlberechnung kannst du einen int fuer die Zahl und einen Anderen fuer den 10er Exponenten nehmen. Damit kannst du ganz bequem mit ganzen Zahlen rechnen und musst dann nur den Exponenten anpassen. Beispiel:
	
	
	
	





```
int z = 1337;
int e = 3;
System.out.println(1337*10^-3)
```


----------



## ARadauer (31. Okt 2012)

NewOrleans hat gesagt.:


> Kapital 1000 €
> Zeit 5 Jahre
> Zinsen 5 %



ist das eine frage?


----------



## gedöns (31. Okt 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> [JAVA=3]System.out.println(1337*10^-3)[/code]



du weist schon das zirkumflex "^" in java das zeichen für bit-wise XOR ist ... oder ?
wenn man potenzieren will muss man Math.pow() nutzen ...


----------



## hüteüberhüte (1. Nov 2012)

Bisschen ungenau, aber passt:

```
// Kapital 1000 €
        // Zeit 5 Jahre
        // Zinsen 5 %
        int k = 1000;
        for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
            k += k / 100 * 5;
        }
        System.out.println("Euro: " + k);
```

Edit: 



Spoiler: Schon etwas genauer





```
// Kapital 1500 €
// Zeit 11 Jahre
// Zinsen 2 %
int k = 1500 * 100;
for (int i = 0; i < 11; i++) {
    k += k / 100 * 2;
}
System.out.println("Euro: " + k / 100);
```


----------



## Jango (1. Nov 2012)

NewOrleans hat gesagt.:


> Kapital 1000 €
> Zeit 5 Jahre
> Zinsen 5 %




1000*0,05*5 = 250


Von irgendwelchem Code war hier nicht die Rede...

Edit: Nur mit ganzen Zahlen?

1000*5*5/100=250


----------



## TryToHelp (1. Nov 2012)

So leicht geht das nicht, da du ja schließlich auf das vermehrte Geld Zinsen bekommst ;-)

Die Wertsteigerung sind insgesammt 276,28 (mist das geht nicht als int) nach den 5 Jahren, Zinseszins

somit musst du 
	
	
	
	





```
1000*1,05^5
```
 rechnen ;-)

also in Ganzzahlen 
	
	
	
	





```
1000*(105/100)^5
```


----------



## Jango (1. Nov 2012)

Von Wertsteigerung und Zinseszins war hier nicht die Rede. Sowas variiert und ist keine Konstante... 

Vielleicht sollte der OT sich genauer ausdrücken, aber ich glaube, den interessiert das schon nicht mehr...


----------



## hüteüberhüte (1. Nov 2012)

Man versteht unter Zinsen immer p.a.


----------



## Jango (3. Nov 2012)

hüteüberhüte hat gesagt.:


> [OT]Oh, Entschuldigung. Benutzername und Bild lassen auf etwas anderes schließen (schwarz in schwarz usw. usf.). Wenn du dich dadurch schon beleidigt fühlst, scheinst du aber eine sehr dünne Haut zu haben. Eig. ungewöhnlich, oder? [/OT]



Was hat mein Avatarbild und mein Nick mit meiner Person zu tun? Wie mein Nick hier entstanden ist, ist bekannt (zumindest den Leuten, die länger hier posten und auch lesen können - 'Was bedeuten eure Nicks').
Sollte ich bei deinem Nick davon ausgehen, dass du mehrere Hüte auf dem Kopf hast? Denk mal darüber nach. Erst denken, dann posten. Abgesehen davon fühle ich mich nicht beleidigt - warum auch? Das schaffst du nicht.
Mich stört nur, dass du ständig Gülle von dir gibst, andere als dumm bezeichnest, dich selber als Gott erhebst und gutgemeinte Ratschläge ignorierst (hier stimme ich maki zu).

Weniger ist manchmal mehr - den Spruch solltest du dir mal auf die Fahne schreiben.
Du hast es hier mit erwachsenen Menschen zu tun, die alles andere zu tun haben, als sich über dein dummes Gelaber aufzuregen...

So... und wenn du im Gegensatz zu mir keine 'dünne Haut' hast, beherzigst du das und gehst mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht davon.

Bis bald...

Edit:

Hat hier, während ich geschrieben habe, einer an der Editfunktion rumgespielt?
Sieht jetzt bisschen blöd aus.


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Nov 2012)

Ja, ich habe mehrere OT-Beiträge entfernt. Bleiben wir beim Thema!


----------

